

Emotiv EPOC EEG Headset Hacked: An Interview with Cody Brocious - bootload
http://hplusmagazine.com/2010/09/13/emotiv-epoc-eeg-headset-hacked/

======
bootload
interesting as I didn't know who <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=daeken>
is & relates to this thread ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2410776#score_2410776>

